# My kitty and my sister's three cats!



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't think I ever show pictures of my kitty on here nor sisters cats. LOL I have a kitty and her name is Misa!

So this is Misa!! I love her to death. I spoil this kitty with toys love and I even hae closes for her and she actually doesnt mind them at all. 


















And then my sister's cats, Francis, Vinnie and Salma. Salma hates cats!!!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Awesome! I have two cats, Rocky and Reginald.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'aww....I love cats. I've got ten of 'em. Yours are very sweet! I hope they don't tear anything up in your house lol


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

I love cats too! I have 5 right now. All were strays that we found around my neighborhood as kittens haha


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I too love cats. There are two back at my mum's, both strays, and I took Remy with me when I moved in with my partner. She's also very spoiled. There have been times where I've gotten up, and when I've come back two minutes later, she's stolen my blanket. And instead of moving her like a normal person, I will get a very small, raggedy blanket that is actually Remy's, and use that. She's my little baby


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

cheekysquirrel said:


> Beautiful! I too love cats. There are two back at my mum's, both strays, and I took Remy with me when I moved in with my partner. She's also very spoiled. There have been times where I've gotten up, and when I've come back two minutes later, she's stolen my blanket. And instead of moving her like a normal person, I will get a very small, raggedy blanket that is actually Remy's, and use that. She's my little baby


Haha I feel your pain! One of my cats (who happens to be one of the biggest of the 5) has taken to sleeping in my bed at night. Now, don't get me wrong, its great but like I mentioned, he is the biggest of the group and decides that the best place to sleep is right in the MIDDLE of my small bed and stretch out as much as possible. But, being the person I am, I won't move him. Instead, I try and contort myself around him and sleep that way. Its just all a part of the deal.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! They all are doing well, fat AND happy!


----------

